# The Puppies New Haircuts



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

I think they look really good, could of been worse


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think they both look adorable, and I think that they themselves think so too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwwww how cute


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are so cute! Looks like the wind must have been blowing in the third pic down with the silver. LOL_


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the cut - they are sooo cute!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Cute dogs and cute cuts!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cute!!! I love the pic with the silver sticking its tongue out!!! Is the other red or apricot?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They look great in that trim.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwww they are soooo cute! what sweet faces - so cunning together!


----------

